# avery



## holdron (Jul 23, 2011)

hi can any body give me any advice on keeping my African Gray parrot in an Avery
I have developed a lunge condition but don't want to sell dusty my Gray 
can they be kept in a Avery


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes they can but they do need heated accommodation in winter being tropical birds, alot of people seem to have a garden shed type house with a heat lamp in it with an attached flight that is sheltered in most parts from wind and rain - although they do need some part of it that they can get wet if they want to. 
If you look on ebay or just google you will find plenty of people who make or sell aviaries, being a larger parrot though they need to be chew proof on the inside so no exposed wood, as well as vermin proof, and like any new environment you need to introduce the bird gradually so it's not a total shock!!


----------

